# Say Hello to my Little Friend....



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Just picked this one up for close work on Ground Hogs, Squirrels, Fox, Song Dogs and Bobcat. .22 magnum Savage model 93 with 20 " Fluted Barrel, tiny thing but perfect for sitting on stand and not too heavy to lug around. it was a combo from Dicks Sporting Goods, came with a Bushnell 3x9 scope....I opted for my 34 year old Leupold 3x9 off of the .270.

can't find any CCI 40 grains, but found a place that has a LOT of Hornady 30 grain V-Max any info on the fur friendly-ness would be appreciated. they are flying 1421fps @ 100 yrds, don't plan on much further than 50 yrds.....75 yrds max.

sold a few guns when I moved, always wanted a .22 magnum just didn't need to spend a lot of cash on something I was going to abuse in the field....not too shiny it should be perfect!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, should be fun.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good utilitarian gun, Jimmy. The .22 mag ammo is still hard to find so go with what you can get your hands on. MIdwayUSA has nothing in stock.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Jimmy... I'll bet it shoots great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice buy Jimmy, I looked real hard at one a few months back but just couldn't get my head off a 3" 1911, may have to revisit it now, let us know how it shoots.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks guy', yes indeed I will report on the shooting part. at first I wanted to replace the tube feed Marlin .22 Long I gave back to My Big brother's son for his Son "Big Brothers for Fatherless Boy's" I had that Marlin for 40 years, it shot great but my Big Brother passed away a few years ago and I wanted his Grandson to have that gun so.....the desire to replace it with a Marlin .22 Mag., with the tube feed was on order. then I started to realize that I can't see the darn iron sights anyway, no sense in buying a gun then punching the sights off of it just to hang a scope. enter the bull barrel, I can't stand plastic stocks and not a fan of the clip protruding from the bottom of any stock......started looking at Browning T-Bolt, Ruger Americans, Savage 93 BRJ, quickly realized 700 bucks for a .22 mag was not what I wanted or needed. actually had a Savage model 93 with nice wood stock combo picked out at Field and Stream then went to Dick's Sporting Goods just to look, since they are Sister Companies I figured they had the same guns.....Dick's was 30 bucks cheaper also had this little plastic one there....so all tolled up....

I signed up for the Dick's credit card, instant 10% off also bought new paddle for my boat = $34.50

if I fill out the how did the associate treat you questionnaire on-line I get a $10 check

Savage had a mail in rebate on the gun $25 bucks

ohh by the way Jim you earned on your rewards card another $20 bucks

I'm sure the credit card has an annual fee, the $10 on-line questionnaire check is on a $50 dollar purchase.....still feeling like I made out okay for my purchase.....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Buy JS---------I got a Savage A-17 [auto] for Christmas from My Brother---I really like it about 100 fps faster than the HMR----I've bought about 1800 rounds for it. I only have 3 boxes for my 22 mag so I've put her away she's resting in the safe for now--good luck Happy Hunting---sb*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks Swampbuck, that's a sweet rig right there, bet it's a tack driver...........


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Two nice looking rifles. Let us know how they shoot when you get a chance.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

so I aired out the .22mag today, fun little gun to shoot!! not top quality by any means, the clip has to go in just right, little rough on the cycle "bolt is smooth" the gun is so light you have to hold tight to operate the bolt, the trigger is sweetness, it's like an BB or Pellet gun being so tiny and light.

here's what I came up with at 50 yards, when the smoke cleared................ it's a nice little shooter!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks pretty good. I bet it'll improve once you get it broke in.


----------

